# Veloton (cycle cafe) - Tetbury



## CoffeeDiva

In a village that is sorely lacking on the coffee front this little gem has appearred. Tried it today for the first time and was very pleasantly surprised. This is the link - http://veloton.co.uk/ (although doesn't seem to be working at the moment).

They have a nice La Marzocca, mazzer SJ, and one of the e-mazzers (not sure which one). They are using Small batch Coffee (http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/).

I had a small cappa which had nice microfoam. No latte art, but really I was so stunned to find this that I didn't mind. It was quite tasty - my only comment would be that the milk was too hot and had lost a bit of its sweetness. Also had a fab lemon drizzle cake - baked by a local person using organic ingredients from a farm across from her house.

I found this review online which had issues with the owner - http://liquidjolt.wordpress.com/2013/08/12/veloton-tetbury-in-gloucestershire/ - however, we were served by a lovely woman who was happy to chat and answer my slightly pedantic questions.

It is also a cycle shop so one for Glenn maybe . . .


----------



## jonners

Thanks for the link. A friend who lives nearby told me about this place, but he didn't have the name. Will have to make a visit on the bike some day soon.....


----------



## glevum

As its in Tetbury, do i have do get a loan for a cappa and a slice of cakes?

nice little shop. Probably past it a few times coming up from Chipping Sodbury. try not to stop in Tetbury in case i bump into Royalty.


----------



## glevum

Thanks for the review Cd


----------



## CoffeeDiva

glevum said:


> As its in Tetbury, do i have do get a loan for a cappa and a slice of cakes?.


Prices in this place are reasonable - 2 slices of cake, a small latte, and small cappa for £7 and some pence . . .

. . . but yes, in general, food is over priced around here we've discovered.


----------



## Glenn

Great shout Coffeediva

Already looking at ways I can get out for a cycle with them and a coffee afterwards. Hopefully sometime in the new year


----------



## jonners

Glenn said:


> Great shout Coffeediva
> 
> Already looking at ways I can get out for a cycle with them and a coffee afterwards. Hopefully sometime in the new year


Since their group rides appear to average 20mph I think I'd need to get training......


----------

